
Preventing Suicide by Higher Education - freemint
https://www.nationalaffairs.com/publications/detail/preventing-suicide-by-higher-education
======
freemint
I discovered this gem on Twitter. I find the thought that the president aims
to have power over what is taught in universities sickening. This "suicide
prevention" aims to stop it by coming close to killing universities or least
it claims this as its intention.

